# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصحة والطب  لحظة من فضلك قبل اعطاء طفلك الدواء

## mohamed73

طفلك امانة اعطاها الله لك كي تحافظ عليها  و تحميها بعناية و تمنحها كل الحب و السعادة حتى يكبر و يصبح رجلاً او  فتاة يمكن الاعتماد عليهما و من اهم انواع العناية هى العناية بصحة الطفل و  الاهتمام بعلاجه و عدم تعرضه للامراض المتعددة قدر الامكان و عند التعامل  مع الدواء لا يجب الاهمال او عدم الاهتمام فالدواء قد يصبح سم لطفلك اذا لم  تهتم ببعض الامور لذلك يجب عليك ان تتعامل بعناية عندما تعطي أي أدوية  للأطفال أو الرضع ، حتى لو كانت أدوية لاوصفية و هي الادوية التي تعطى بدون  وصفة طبية لذلك إليك بعض النصائح.* دائما اقرأ النشرة الداخلية لأدوية طفلك اللاوصفية*   من المهم أن تختار الدواء الآمن وأن تقرأ النشرة الداخلية قبل أن تعطي  الدواء لطفلك وأن تتأكد من فهم النشرة بوضوح من حيث جرعة الدواء ووقت  استخدامه. * معرفة المادة الفعالة في أدوية أطفالك*
يجب معرفة المادة الفعالة هي المادة التي تعطي الدواء مفعوله العلاجي في  أدوية أطفالك وذلك من النشرة الداخلية للدواء, أحيانا تكون المادة الفعالة  في الدواء تستخدم لعلاج عدة أمراض لذلك قد توجد المادة الفعالة في عدة  أدوية لعلاج عدة أمراض, مثلا: أدوية البرد والصداع تحتوي على نفس المادة  الفعالة لذا إذا كنت تستخدم دواء لعلاج الصداع ودواء آخر لعلاج البرد فهناك  احتمال بأنك قد ضاعفت الجرعة. إذا كنت غير متأكد من أدوية طفلك استشر  الطبيب أو الصيدلي. * العلاج المناسب بالجرعة المناسبة لأطفالك*
 ليست كل الأدوية مناسبة للأطفال أو الرضع. هناك أدوية تحمل اسم تجاري موحد  وتباع على تراكيز مختلفة للأطفال والرضع والكبار, الإرشادات والجرعات  تختلف على حسب العمر والوزن. دائما أعط الدواء الصحيح واتبع التعليمات  بدقة. لا تعط جرعة أكبر من الموصى بها حتى لو كان طفلك يبدو أكثر مرضاً من  المرة السابقة. * ما الذي يجب فعلة في حالة نَصح مقدمي الرعاية الصحية الآباء بعدم استخدام  أدوية الكحة و نزلات البرد للأطفال الذين تقل أعمارهم عن السنتين ؟* 
 بإمكانهم استخدام «شافط الأنف المطاطي » اليدوي و ذلك لإزالة احتقان  الأنف, كما يمكن ترطيب السائل المخاطي باستخدام قطرات من ملح كلوريد  الصوديوم 0,9 مغ و ذلك لتسهيل عملية إزالة الاحتقان. * هل أدوية الكحة و نزلات البرد آمنة للأطفال الذين تقل أعمارهم عن السنتين ؟* لا  يوجد توصية من هيئات الغذاء و الدواء الأمريكية بخصوص جرعة آمنة لهذه  الفئة العمرية ولكن هذه الأدوية قد تكون ضارة أو فتاكة في حالات نادرة .  لذا يجب على الآباء و مقدمي الرعاية الصحية توخي الحذر عند إعطاء هذه  الأدوية للأطفال الذين تقل أعمارهم عن السنتين. * أستشر طبيبك أو الصيدلي*  اسأل عن  الأدوية التي يمكن أن تخلط مع المشروبات أو المأكولات والأدوية التي لا  يمكن خلطها ليست كل الأدوية والفيتامينات يمكن خلطها مع الأطعمة أو  المشروبات, مقدمي الرعاية الصحية يمكنهم مساعدتك. * استخدم أدوات القياس التي تأتي مع الأدوية مثل القطارة أو أكواب القياس*
 هناك فرق بين ملعقة الطعام وملعقة الشاي يجب أن تعلم بأن جرعة ملعقة الطعام تعادل ثلاثة أضعاف ملعقة الشاي . * معرفة وزن طفلك*
تعليمات الاستخدام لمعظم الأدوية تعتمد على الوزن. لاتخمن إطلاقاً كمية  الدواء المفترض إعطائها لطفلك ولا تقوم بحسابها بناء على جرعة الأشخاص  البالغين. إذا لم تذكر الجرعة بناء على عمر أو وزن طفلك فلا تتردد بالاتصال  على طبيبك أو الصيدلي. * امنع حدوث التسمم باستخدام الأغطية المقاومة للأطفال*
 أعد إغلاق الدواء بإحكام بعد كل استخدام. تعامل بعناية مع المستحضرات التي  تحتوي على الحديد ، يعتبر الحديد أكبر مسبب للوفاة نتيجة التسمم به عند  الأطفال. * احفظ جميع الأدوية في مكان آمن*
 معظم الأدوية ذات طعم جيد, ملونة, وفي الغالب يمكن مضغها, فيظن الأطفال  أنها حلوى. لمنع التعرض لجرعة عالية أو التسمم ، احفظ جميع الأدوية و  الفيتامينات في مكان آمن وبعيد عن متناول الأطفال. لا تتردد في الاتصال في  أحد مراكز معلومات الأدوية والسموم في حالة تناول طفلك لكمية كبيرة من  الأدوية. * قم بفحص الدواء ثلاث مرات*
 أولاً: افحص الغلاف الخارجي وتأكد من عدم وجود شقوق أو شروخ ، ثانياً: عند  الوصول إلى البيت تأكد من أن ملصق العبوة الداخلية مطابق للعلاج المطلوب و  تأكد من إغلاق العبوة وبأنها غير مفتوحة مسبقاً ثالثاً: افحص لون, شكل,  حجم, ورائحة الدواء وفي حالة وجود ملاحظات اسأل الصيدلي .

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

حفظ الله ابناء المسلمين جميعا

----------

